# Aufpassen auf dem Fischerpfad



## Single-Trail (3. Dezember 2006)

auf dem Fischerpfad muss irgendwo Stacheldraht liegen!!  

wir sind da gestern mit 4 Mann runter und hatten 5 Platten   

mussten dann 2 SchlÃ¤uche Flicken wegen Mangel an ErsatzschlÃ¤uchen  

ist sehr Ã¤rgerlich das Ganze und ich frag mich wer so etwas macht  

leider konnten wir den Draht nicht finden, aber es muss irgendwas in der Richtung gewesen sein, denn alle LÃ¶cher in den SchlÃ¤uchen waren gleich groÃ und keiner von uns hat irgendetwas in seinem Mantel gefunden...

also ich bitte euch passt auf wenn ihr den Fischerpfad runter fahrt besonders im Streckenabschnitt von dem ersten steilen StÃ¼ck bis zum Schluss. Sonst kÃ¶nnte es fÃ¼r euch auch Flicken heiÃen, denn in der Regel hat man ja nur einen Schlauch dabeiâ¦

liebe GrÃ¼Ãe aus Koblenz und happy trails, Martin


----------



## >Helge< (3. Dezember 2006)

Das würde ja dann die Theorie unterstützen das schon vor meiner letzten Aufräumaktion *alle* Sachen absichtlich in den Weg gelegt wurden, denn diese lagen auch des öfteren so dass man sie nicht unbedingt beim runterfahren entdecken konnte!
Wäre ich die Strecke nicht Stück für Stück abgelaufen, hätte ich evtl. einige dieser "Fallen" beim fahren zu spät gesehen....mit dem entsprechenden Ergebnis  ! 

Wie Du schon erwähnt hast kann es kein Zufall sein dass *alle* Fahrer den gleichen Defekt hatten, wobei ihr noch Glück hattet dass das alles war, es hätte ja auch mehr passieren können!

Sehr ärgerlich dass es solche "Privatsheriffs" gibt, die offensichtlich jedes erdenkliche Risiko bei ihren Aktionen in Kauf nehmen, nur weil sie denken sie seien im Recht! 

Oft werden von diesen "Ordnungshütern" Nagelbretter oder ähnliches ausgelegt!

Also *Danke für die Warnung*...werde beim nächsten mal den Fischerpfad mit Vorsicht genießen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siegfried (3. Dezember 2006)

Hallo, kann mir einer sagen , wo dieser " Fischerpfad" ist?. Ich kenne nur den " Ankerpfad " von der Karthause zur Mosel hin.

Gruß


----------



## Single-Trail (3. Dezember 2006)

Siegfried schrieb:


> Hallo, kann mir einer sagen , wo dieser " Fischerpfad" ist?. Ich kenne nur den " Ankerpfad " von der Karthause zur Mosel hin.
> 
> Gruß



der Fischerpfad ist um einiges anspruchsvoller als der Ankerpfad, ist allerdings nicht einfach zu beschreiben... Am besten du lässt es dir von jemandem zeigen

happy trails, Martin


----------



## sebot.rlp (3. Dezember 2006)

Der Einstieg ist in der Layer Ecke des Stadtwaldes bei den Soldatengräbern. Diese sind auch ausgeschildert. 

Am besten du fährst die Asphaltstraße in Lay hoch und nach der Hütte die direkt nach der Carolahöhe kommt musst du dich dann rechts halten. Nach paar Metern geht ein Feldweg rechts rein, wo auch ein Schild "Soldatengräber" steht.

Viel Spaß beim Finden 

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Joki (4. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

scheiss Aktion aber sowas hatten wir in der Region schon öfter mal.
Zuletzt am WK in Boppard, das ist aber schon ein paar Jahre her.

Man sollte sich aber mal überlegen, ob jetzt jeder Trail in der Umgebung modifiziert werden muss und dem Freeridewahn zum Opfer fallen muss.
Und ob jetzt jede zweite Naturkurve zum Anlieger wird oder ob man alle kruven im brutalo stiel rumdriften muss.

So wie es hier schon einmal berichtet wurde, ist am F-Pfad wohl einiges gebaut und geändert worden.
Das stößt natürlich bei den anderen Waldnutzern auf und ein paar militante Schweine gibt es immer.

Ich fände es gut wenn wir uns aufteilen und die jeweiligen Leute aus der Region ein Auge auf die Trails halten. 
Wir Bopparder kümmern uns sogut es geht um die Trails hier und räume irgendwelchen SCHEI?? weg und die Koblenzer kümmern sich um die dortigen Wege?

Wäre das ein Vorschlag?
Da es sich bei Stacheldraht um keinen Spaß mehr handelt,, fände ich es ok wenn man das Forstamt nach erfolgreicher Auffindung des S-Draht kontaktiert würde.


Mfg joki


----------



## Single-Trail (4. Dezember 2006)

Joki schrieb:


> Da es sich bei Stacheldraht um keinen Spaß mehr handelt,, fände ich es ok wenn man das Forstamt nach erfolgreicher Auffindung des S-Draht kontaktiert würde.



dann aber mit einem anonymen Anruf   sonst gibts ärger weil man einen Weg runtergefahren ist der schmaler wie 2.50m ist


----------



## Joki (4. Dezember 2006)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> dann aber mit nem anonymen anruf   weil die sonst einen an*******n das man einen weg runtergefahren ist der schmaler wie 2.50m ist



naja du kannst dich ja auch als Spaziergänger schwerverletzen.....


----------



## GT_Frodo (4. Dezember 2006)

Das Forstamt wird sich dafür schon interessieren,
für Hunde oder andere Tiere ist es schließlich auch gefährlich.

Strafrechtlich ist übrigens der Versuch einer Körperverletzung bereits strafbar.

Am Wochenende wurde ich das erste mal  in meinem bikeleben von einem Wanderer blöd angemacht, und das auch noch obwohl ich 
1. auf einem mehr als 2,5m breiten Weg 
2. bergauf gefahren bin (Richtung Jakobsberg vom Hamm)
3. dabei freundlich Guten Tach gesagt habe und
4. auch noch meine Frau dabei war.
Also alles eigentlich deeskalierend, aber gibt halt echt dumme Leute.


----------



## Joki (4. Dezember 2006)

Kaum zu glauben, du hast ne email bekommen!


Also mit dem Stacheldraht, vermutlich ist es ja ein solcher, find ich nach längerem Überlegen echt schlimmer als heute morgen.

Ein Baustamm oder ein Stein....naja da kann man meist drüber, drunter, dran vorbei aber stacheldraht ist wirklich saumies...

In boppard waren mal Anglerschnüre auf einem halben Meter Höhe gespannt, das war fast noch schlimmer wie S-Draht.


Meldet das mal irgendeiner Behörde das ist schon fast eine Angelegenheit für die Polizei.


----------



## Single-Trail (4. Dezember 2006)

hast du mir oder dem gt eine mail geschickt?? hab nix bekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redstar (4. Dezember 2006)

Also, es muss dort nicht unbedingt Stacheldraht liegen. Aber es ist schon mysteriös. Wir fahren zu viert runter, der 3. bekommt vor der Steilkurve einen Plattenfuß am Vorderreifen und deshalb schiebt er und ich habe gewartet und bin langsam weiter. Hinter dem Baum, der quer liegt rufen die beiden vorderen wir sollten schieben. Wie sich rausstellt, haben beide Vorder- und Hinterrad platt.

Wir sind die Strecke nochmal abgegangen und haben weder Scherben noch sonst ähnlcihes gefunden. Auch liegen keine Dornen im Weg. Stacheldraht schien ein plausible Erklärung zu sein.

Außerdem sind wir schon mit 10 Bikern runter und keiner hatte einen Plattfuß. Hat eigentlich irgendwer mal einen Wanderer auf dem Weg gesehen? Ich nicht.

Also Vorsicht auf dem F-Pfad!

Viel Grüße, Thomas (Der diesmal keinen Platten hatte )


----------



## Joki (4. Dezember 2006)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> hast du mir oder dem gt eine mail geschickt?? hab nix bekommen...



ach sorry....hab dem gt-Frodo ne mail geschickt


----------



## Joki (4. Dezember 2006)

Redstar schrieb:


> Also, es muss dort nicht unbedingt Stacheldraht liegen. Aber es ist schon mysteriös. Wir fahren zu viert runter, der 3. bekommt vor der Steilkurve einen Plattenfuß am Vorderreifen und deshalb schiebt er und ich habe gewartet und bin langsam weiter. Hinter dem Baum, der quer liegt rufen die beiden vorderen wir sollten schieben. Wie sich rausstellt, haben beide Vorder- und Hinterrad platt.
> 
> Wir sind die Strecke nochmal abgegangen und haben weder Scherben noch sonst ähnlcihes gefunden. Auch liegen keine Dornen im Weg. Stacheldraht schien ein plausible Erklärung zu sein.
> 
> ...



naja ich bin da auch schon mehrmals runter,aber ohne Platten!

Es ist von Boppard ja schon ein Stückchen bis zum Ausgangspunkt, deshalb komme ich da nur ab und an mal vorbei!

Das ist kein Zufall, wenn 5 Platten auf einmal auftauchen, da muss was liegen...ein vergrabenes Nagelbrett oder Stacheldraht....wobei ich eher auf ein Nagelbrett tippe...weil beim Stacheldraht ja immer 15-20 cm Luft sind bis der nächste Dreizack kommt,,,es sei denn es ist irgendwie so gelegt, dass mehr Spitzen auf einmal rauschauen....

Ich hab auf dem Fischerpfad noch nie jemanden getroffen, weder Biker noch Wanderer noch sonstwas!

Gruß Jochen


----------



## Siegfried (5. Dezember 2006)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Der Einstieg ist in der Layer Ecke des Stadtwaldes bei den Soldatengräbern. Diese sind auch ausgeschildert.
> 
> Am besten du fährst die Asphaltstraße in Lay hoch und nach der Hütte die direkt nach der Carolahöhe kommt musst du dich dann rechts halten. Nach paar Metern geht ein Feldweg rechts rein, wo auch ein Schild "Soldatengräber" steht.
> 
> ...



Ich werde mich nach Weihnachten auf die Suche nach dem " Fischerpfad" begeben, mit einer kleinen techn. unterstützung. Auf dem Gabentisch liegt am 24.12.2006  ein Garmin 76 CS einschl. Software. 
Den " Fischerpfad" finde ich dann bestimmt.


Gruß.


----------



## Single-Trail (6. Dezember 2006)

und sollte es mit dem technischen fortschritt nicht klappen kann ich ihn dir ja mal zeigen


----------



## Siegfried (23. Dezember 2006)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/images/overlay-round.gif


Single-Trail schrieb:


> und sollte es mit dem technischen fortschritt nicht klappen kann ich ihn dir ja mal zeigen




Hier ist " Er".











Gruß.

PS. Frohe Weihnachten und ein Gutes Neues Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (23. Dezember 2006)

...das sieht ja mal nett aus!

Womit erstellt man denn solche Profile?

Hat sich eigentlich in der Zwischenzeit nochmal etwas negatives auf dem Fischerpfad ereignet?


----------



## sebot.rlp (24. Dezember 2006)

Also bin heute den Fischerpfad runter und hatte keinen Platten 
Scheint wohl wieder alles im grünen Bereich zu sein

Wünsche euch noch ein frohes Fest!

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Siegfried (24. Dezember 2006)

...das sieht ja mal nett aus!

Womit erstellt man denn solche Profile?



Die Software heist " Magic Maps ".  Aufzeichnen kannst du die Fahrten zum
Beispiel mit dem Garmin 60 CSx. Klappt super.    


Gruß.


----------



## dave (6. Januar 2007)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Also bin heute den Fischerpfad runter und hatte keinen Platten
> Scheint wohl wieder alles im grünen Bereich zu sein.



Hab' gerade den Grund erfahren:



> ... hat es nämlich damals(ich weiß
> jetzt gar nicht wann) mit seinem fuß  ;-)  gefunden nachdem
> er sich auch zwei platten eingefahren aht. er hats dann
> ausgebudelt und zur polizei gebracht und anzeige erstattet.
> ...


----------



## Joki (6. Januar 2007)

Hi Dave,
das ist ein Hammer, wo haste die Info her`?

Mfg joki


----------



## dave (7. Januar 2007)

Das hat mir gestern ein Freund über einen gemeinsamen Bekannten gemailt, den er letztens getroffen hatte. 
Hoffentlich geht's nicht von vorne los, wenn der Täter merkt, dass seine Nagefalle entfernt wurde!


----------



## >Helge< (7. Januar 2007)

Ist ja traurig dass meine Vermutung dann doch zutrifft!  

Hoffentlich bleibt´s auch bei dem einen Vorfall...also aufpassen!


----------



## Rockyalex! (10. Januar 2007)

Ist ja der Hammer...
so gezielt Biker zu schikanieren. Einiges krasser noch als irgendeinen Ast in den Weg zu legen find ich.
Alex


----------



## Joki (10. Januar 2007)

hoffentlich sieht man mal so einen Zeitgenossen mit ner ordnetlichen Gruppe während er am boßeln ist....
also ich glaube, da könnte ich meine Finger nicht bei mir behalten, falls ihr versteht was ich meine....

ich war ja schon mal kurz davor dem Lanzenmann am WK eine zu geben...habs aber dann doch gelassen....sein Stahlspeer war doch angsteinflößend.

mfg Jochen


----------



## >Helge< (11. Januar 2007)

Joki schrieb:


> hoffentlich sieht man mal so einen Zeitgenossen mit ner ordnetlichen Gruppe während er am boßeln ist....
> also ich glaube, da könnte ich meine Finger nicht bei mir behalten, falls ihr versteht was ich meine....
> 
> ich war ja schon mal kurz davor dem Lanzenmann am WK eine zu geben...habs aber dann doch gelassen....sein Stahlspeer war doch angsteinflößend.
> ...



...Stahlspeer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (11. Januar 2007)

HallO

ich lese hier immer soviel über den Fischerpfad. Ende Januar bin ich für 5 Tage in Koblenz auf einem Feuerwehrlehrgang und wollte das Bike mitnehmen. Kann mir mal jemand erklären wie ich von Koblenz (Asterstein) zum Fischerpfad komme.....

Anbei ein Ausschnitt aus der Karte.... einzeichnen des Pfades wäre hilfreich!!!!

MERCI!!!!!!!

Dominik


----------



## Mc_Fly (11. Januar 2007)

fissenid schrieb:


> HallO
> 
> ich lese hier immer soviel über den Fischerpfad. Ende Januar bin ich für 5 Tage in Koblenz auf einem Feuerwehrlehrgang und wollte das Bike mitnehmen. Kann mir mal jemand erklären wie ich von Koblenz (Asterstein) zum Fischerpfad komme.....
> 
> ...



Hi Dominik,

ich muss dich leider enttäuschen.

Die Kurse auf der LFKS enden gegen 16:00 Uhr (evtl 16:30 Uhr kommt auf den Kurs an). 
Bis du dich umgezogen und dein Bike aus´m Auto gekramt hast, ist es 16:30. 
Dann musst du 30 min Fahrtzeit vom Asterstein bis in die Stadt rechnen und dann ist es schon dunkel.

Min Vorschalg an dich ...:
Meld dich im Sommer nochmal zu nem Kurs an  und dann zeig ich dir den Fischerpfad.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## fissenid (11. Januar 2007)

HallO Marco!!

danke für die Antwort. Ich muss sagen, an die Zeit habe ich nicht mehr gedacht. Du hast vollkommen recht. Bei meinem letzte Aufenhalt in Koblenz war es August und ich konnte abends noch 2-3 Stunden biken (Transalpvorbereitung). 

Ich denke das ich im September wieder oben bin, zu einem lockeren Kreisausbilderlehrgang. Dann muss man nicht lernen und hat abends zeit!!

Im Januar bin ich abends sicherlich auch recht platt von Training im Brandhaus!

Naja danke für das Angebot..... 

Wie ist denn der technische Anspruch des Fischerpfades????

Gruß

Dominik


----------



## Siegfried (11. Januar 2007)

fissenid schrieb:


> HallO Marco!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In etwa vergleichbar mit dem Hexenpfad. Beide mal abfahren und vergleichen.viel Spass.

Gruß.


----------



## d_b (11. Januar 2007)

fissenid schrieb:


> Im Januar bin ich abends sicherlich auch recht platt von Training im Brandhaus!



OT:
Der Trainer-Lehrgang? Hab ich 2005 gemacht. Das war eigentlich der beste Lehrgang bislang an der LFKS. Ist zwar anstrengend aber macht viel Spaß.

Gruß
Dominik

Ps: An die Kniepolster denken (Hupf 4)


----------



## fissenid (12. Januar 2007)

d_b schrieb:


> OT:
> Der Trainer-Lehrgang? Hab ich 2005 gemacht. Das war eigentlich der beste Lehrgang bislang an der LFKS. Ist zwar anstrengend aber macht viel Spaß.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Moin, Moin!

jaja, ich war schon des öfteren in Koblenz als Teilnehmer und aushilfsweise als Trainer (ohne Lehrgang). Das wird sicherlich recht witzig, denn wir sind mit 14 Personen aus unserem Kreis. Wir haben nen Lehrgang bekommen da wir eine Brandsimulationsanlage im Container bekommen haben. Also der Kreis hat eine gekauft....... wird sicherlich witzig!!!

HupF4 ist schon startklar!!!!!!!!!

cu


----------



## Mc_Fly (12. Januar 2007)

fissenid schrieb:


> .... von Training im Brandhaus!



Habt Ihr noch nen Platz frei

Ich hab wieder Lust auf eine Wasserdampfdusche   .
Die Einsatz Nachbesprechung wird ins Ventil verlegt *grins*.
(Ich geb auch einen aus  )

Mein schönster Kurs an der LFKS war der GF2 -> wegen der Spieltriebe  

greetz aus Boppard
Marco


----------



## fissenid (12. Januar 2007)

Hallo Marco,


ich denke es ist kein Platz merh frei. Der Trainerlehrgang läuft normal nur mit 12 Mann und es sind schon 14.

Bin mal gespannt was der Helpenstein vor hat..... ein guter Aufguß mit dem Hohlstrahlrohr.... nur das Aroma fehlt!!! ;-))

Den GF Lehrgang habe ich Mai 2005 gemacht..... war ganz witzig.... die 2te Hälfte war was für Märklin H0 Freunden ... ;-))

Naja so ist es eben im Leben eines Feuerwehrmannes!!!

CU

Schönes Wochenende!!

Hoffentlich gutes Bikewetter!!

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## marzocchi90 (2. Februar 2007)

Sind mit 2 mann runter und hatten 3 platten... wir dachten erst an durchschlag, aber ich hatte mit meinen maxxis noch NIE nen durchschlag, das mit dem Stacheldraht ist ne gute Theorie, aber man konnte nichts sehen! haben schon ausschau nach irgendwas gehalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (2. Februar 2007)

*Siehe beitrag von Dave:*

--------------------------------------------------------

_Zitat:
Also bin heute den Fischerpfad runter und hatte keinen Platten
Scheint wohl wieder alles im grünen Bereich zu sein.
/Zitat ende

Hab' gerade den Grund erfahren:

Zitat:
... hat es nämlich damals(ich weiß
jetzt gar nicht wann) mit seinem fuß ;-) gefunden nachdem
er sich auch zwei platten eingefahren aht. er hats dann
ausgebudelt und zur polizei gebracht und anzeige erstattet.
das ding war mit nach vorne gebogenen nägeln versehen und
mit einem langen erdnagel im boden verankert. na ja,
anzeige ist erstattet.
/Zitat ende_

--------------------------------------------------------

*Happy Trails, Martin*


----------



## >Helge< (3. Februar 2007)

Und damit wird man in Zukunft durch die neue "Bebauung" wohl noch regelmäßiger rechnen können!

> siehe Adieu es war schön mit Dir!


----------



## dave (3. Februar 2007)

>Helge< schrieb:


> Und damit wird man in Zukunft durch die neue "Bebauung" wohl noch regelmäßiger rechnen können!
> 
> > siehe Adieu es war schön mit Dir!



Wobei ich glaube, dass es dort vor allem um die Kanalisation der Biker geht. Aber warten wir mal die Antwort auf Flos Mail ab ...


----------



## Single-Trail (3. Februar 2007)

@ dave:  ich glaube Helges Beitrag war nicht auf die Ripp bezogen sondern auf die (Offtopic-) Beiträge zum Thema Fischerpfad in dem Thread  

Happy Trails, Martin


----------



## >Helge< (4. Februar 2007)

Single-Trail schrieb:


> @ dave:  ich glaube Helges Beitrag war nicht auf die Ripp bezogen sondern auf die (Offtopic-) Beiträge zum Thema Fischerpfad in dem Thread
> 
> Happy Trails, Martin



Genau  das meinte ich, hätte ich vielleicht auch deutlicher dazu schreiben sollen!


----------



## dave (4. Februar 2007)

okidoki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pageavenue (31. Mai 2007)

wir am auch shcon sonderbare eisenstangen und so ein kram gefunden ... 
unglaublich


----------



## Single-Trail (1. Juni 2007)

pageavenue schrieb:


> wir am auch shcon sonderbare eisenstangen und so ein kram gefunden ...
> unglaublich



beim fisch?


----------



## pageavenue (2. Juni 2007)

nene


----------

